# Who wants to join my gang of woodworking thugs? (aka, the switchblade chisel)



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

While at Highland Hardware the other day I noticed that they had what can only be described as a switchblade chisel. They call it the pocket chisel. Obviously the makers of this chisel are trying to market something that you can keep in your pocket or apron without stabbing yourself, but the way I see it, if you want to be a woodworking badass, you have to sport a switchblade chisel. See pictures below. Seriously, though, I think it's an interesting concept, but I'm not sure how well it would really hold up to abuse from the mallet. Besides, I love the way that wooden chisel handles look too much to ever purchase one of these bad boys.



















If you are seriously interested in this tool, you should note that the in-store price was 50% what was listed on the website.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the pocket flush trim saw, which works very well for cutting pegs and dowels. The handle design is the same.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i think it's based on a "butterfly knife", not a switchblade. unfortunately, "butterfly chisel" doesn't exactly sound tough.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

No, you're totally right, Bent. I don't know why I had the term 'switchblade' stuck in my head but it's exactly like a butterfly knife. But yes, switchblade does sound tougher, though.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I am thinking the switchblade woodworking thug gang will get more turnout than the butterfly bunch. Just a guess.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i'd still like to be a woodworking thug, if that's ok. as a matter of fact i can think of at least 6 times i've stabbed someone with a chisel. it's been my own left hand every time, but it still counts, right?


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

I'll join but only if we get leather jackets with logos on the back.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I agree with what is std. I will say I have no interest joining a gang with "butterfly" in the name. Now if it were "Switchblade Chisels" I was going to be signing up right away because that would be a gang that sounds like they "bout their business"!

Unfortunately with "butterfly" in the name I will have to decline.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

A minor setback thats all. We'll just have to come up with our own switchblade chisels. The technology is already there.

Luke, I'll have a jacket design shortly.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Find me a switchblade tablesaw and I'm in! 
(Must have safety blade retracting feature though!)

;-)


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Lee Valley has one up on this idea:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67335


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Jesse. That video was classic!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I doubt it will hold up to much use ;-(( A good holster for carrying the real deal is my bet.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Will there be the Nunchuck Folding Hammer?

The Garrote Pi Tape ?

The Jacobs Knuckle Chuck ?

Shut the Duck Up Tape ?

Dual purposing is in !


----------



## Seenya (Sep 18, 2011)

HaHa! The Pocket Dovetailer…great stuff! The pics are great, too!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

And the April Fools item has something else for the badass woodworker..
A "striking knife" 
Now that's got butterfly beat all to heck eh ?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a rather disurbing image there… Usually I just have to avoid striking my fingers… OooouCH!


----------

